
Analysis: Which URL Shortening Service Should You Use? - kivivi
http://searchengineland.com/analysis-which-url-shortening-service-should-you-use-17204
======
nickh
I've been using is.gd for a couple of reasons. First, "is.gd" is nice and
short, and I find it extremely easy to type. The flow from key to key is very
smooth. After that, the is.gd home page loads very quickly.

However, I find that the biggest advantage of is.gd , in comparison to bit.ly,
cli.gs, TinyURL, etc, is the initial placement of the cursor.

On is.gd's home page, the cursor is placed in the text field, so all you need
to do is paste your long URL, and hit enter. On the resulting page, the
compressed URL is _highlighted_ for you! So all you need to do is hit
CMD+C/CTRL+C, and voila, the compressed URL is in your clipboard.

------
andrewl-hn
I don't care about tracking and the length of the URL is the only thing that
matters to me. That's why I prefer <http://tinyarro.ws/> They use unicode
characters to get domains shorter, and I use www. instead of <http://> if I
need to squeeze an extra character.

------
sh1mmer
I wish they had covered more about the tracking. For example cli.gs has
similar tracking capabilities to bit.ly but the cli.gs interface is way more
annoying.

Cli.gs also has geo targeting which is unique to my knowledge.

